# Deer Creek Surprise



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Earlier this week, I had some business in the Salt Lake Valley that happened to be right down the road from the Jordan River.

After my formalities had concluded, I stopped in for a few casts and within three casts, had a big sucker on the line, literally.



Today, pre-set plans for both days of the weekend meant that any fishing would have to be carried out locally. Deer Creek fit the bill, so I set off in hopes that the perch or bass might be in close to shore.

Other people I saw coming back to their cars hadn't reported any luck, so I was a little bit nervous about my choice.

Getting to my first spot, signs of life were limited to a marmot on the rocks, but I thought I'd try my luck anyway.



After quite a bit of fruitless casting, I finally got some action about an hour into my stay. Four small rainbows came in pretty quickly, using a marabou jig and a rainbow Blue Fox. They all looked pretty much like this:



Only finding the small rainbows in that area, I figured a move was in order, so I took a bit of a walk and settled into a little area that looked inviting.

My impression was that it would be a long day and that I might just have to accept what I'd already caught, but then a large cloud blocked out the direct sunlight and my next cast yielded a good brown!



Previously, I had only caught browns from Deer Creek once and that was on my birthday back in December. Two came to hand that day, one right after the other.

Well, following that same pattern, my next cast brought in yet another fine Deer Creek brown.



The clouds moved away for a bit and the sun was shining brightly again. That also meant the bite vanished.

While casting away, I noticed the latest and greatest watersports craze, "Flyboarding".





It actually looks pretty cool. They can supposedly launch people as high as 40 feet. Neat-O.

Eventually the clouds came back and what else? More browns! A couple of hard tugging bad boys shook off before I met them, but there were still a few that made it in. It may not have been expected, but it was certainly welcome!





The day went from a big question mark to a big exclamation point and all that needed to happen was for some clouds to move in. Crazy how that works sometimes. There may not have been a lot of fish, but my time spent was rewarded with a valuable lesson in the workings of the enigmatic Deer Creek browns.

I'll have to test this method again in the future and see what happens. For now, I'll just bid a big thanks to Deer Creek for what I would call an excellent day on the water, especially in the short time I had.



Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

They are doing this at Willard. Fun to watch.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey great post LOAH! Nice browns and yeah, flyboarding looks AWESOME


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Smooth work on the browns. Those are some nice ones. That area looks all too familiar


----------

